# Kindle - RSS Feeds



## HugoMD (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey!

I'm living in a developing country at the moment and I own a Kindle. There is no amazon whispernet access here. There are several blogs that I am subscribed to and I was wondering if there was an easy way for me to save the information off the blogs and transfer it to my Kindle..?

Thanks in advance!


----------

